# Very Angry Rant



## Karin.L (Apr 6, 2012)

So. An acquaintance of mine, which you may have heard of if you read my thread about irresponsible dog owners. Basically they have 4 dogs, one is underweight, one is seriously overweight, one is 17 years old, cant hear, see or anything, cant stand up and can barely walk- he's lost the function of his hind leg, but they wont put him down. I know its sad, and it sucks to put a dog down, but they could at least let him go with some dignity- and let him go before they got a new puppy and he was forgotten about. Their other senior dog is so overweight, plus he has a hip problem. Sounds comfortable, right?
They also let their dogs get into anything- cooked bones, shoes, batteries, dark chocolate bars- anything. They NEVER take them to the vet, and their claws are so long they curl in. When i told her that you can cut them little by little, and the quick will recede, this was the answer- "Really!? Thats so cool!!"
Anyways. These people also have 3 horses. One of them is 5 and has already had an operation on her hind legs, and is being jumped 130 CM's. For all you non-horsey people, thats waaay too early to be working a horse thats so young.
And now. Now they've found an african grey baby. 
I love african grays. Love. But they're super expensive here, so i've not been able to get one.
She has no idea how to take care of birds, has never had any experience at all, and she wont put up lost and found flyers either. Her dogs keep barking at it, and if it gets out of the SHOE BOX its being kept in, its dead.
And I asked her if she wanted me to take it, as we lost our bird about a year back, and have had birds before that as well so we have a cage, supplies, our dogs like birds and don't chase them or anything- but no, because theyre going to keep it, because having 4 dogs that don't get to go out for walks, one horse thats going to be useless in two years- another one that they plan on now beating if it doesn't start doing well in competitions, and the last one that always tries super hard but is small so cant jump so big- and are constantly pushing her to go higher.
I hate people. I hate people.
This is why we need to have licenses in order to be able to own any animals at all.
Sorry for the rant but I am so angry right now.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think we all know of someone who mistreats/abuses/neglects their animals. It truly is sad. WHY do some people have animals? There is no law saying you have to have them!

It is frustrating and I understand how you feel. 

I love African greys too. I lost mine last year out of sheer stupidity. I hope that one has better luck. Why people spend a fortune on an animal and then do not take proper care of it is beyond me.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

An African grey is like having another child.. birds are very very high maintenance pets, much more so than any dog. That sucks. They are very intelligent.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh my God, that makes me cry. An African Grey in a shoebox? It's like putting your 5 year old child in a coffin. What the hell, where are those people's minds?
Seriously, is there anyone you can call? Do you have something like Craigslist there where you might be able to advertise finding a lost bird and if anyone answers, you can tell them where the bird is?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

You know, it always pisses me off to no end how the world is full of people that can have animals like these, but never care for them. I've spent my ENTIRE life dreaming of having my own horse.....but it will never be possible, because I know what a huge responsibility it is. And I know I just don't have the expendable cash to do it properly....so I go without. It's just not fair! I spent a few years riding other peoples horses,and working at a stable, just to get that horsey fix. Now I have no access to horses at all, and that makes me sad.

I will never understand how people like that can look at themselves in the mirror every day.....


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that is so terrable  i too cannot understand how or why people have pets like this when they dont want anything to do with them they jsut want them their they just want to say they have them i suppose but its disgusting.

along time ago i was on a pet forum and someone started a thread about how much they HATED doing the daily chores of owneing a pet and if they could jsut sit back and not do it they would and made a joke about how they would hate to have the house stink.

i have pets for the long haul i dont MIND the dirty work picking up poop,cleaning up vomit,scooping litter,cleaning ears, ect.


----------



## Karin.L (Apr 6, 2012)

It makes me so sad because I've wanted an afRican grey for so long too- and could never get one. No one is home in that family ever, how are they going to take care of it? They only want it to show off- and then she has the audacity to ask for my help- and even though I want to help the poor bird, I am not going to let her walk all over me and just use me. It really really sucks.
Thank you all for reading and support


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Karin.L said:


> It makes me so sad because I've wanted an afRican grey for so long too- and could never get one. No one is home in that family ever, how are they going to take care of it? They only want it to show off- QUOTE]
> 
> i can understand how terrable that feels it feels so unfair! here you are you would make a wonderful home for this little bird,you have done research you know what is invloved in care and they who dont even give a crap gets it
> 
> i rember before i got Cesar there was this girl on the internet who went out and got a bull terrier puppy becuase seh thought they looked "cool" with there heads but she left it home in a crate for 10 hours a day from the day she brought it home and had no intrest in training it or doing anything with it! i rember i was so angry and so upset i kept telling her that bull terriers are people oriented dogs they NEED human companionship they are clingy dogs by nature they donot dow ell being left alone well she just poo pooed me becuase she had owned a mutt before who loved being alone...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone is crying for their lost bird. They would die if they knew it was being kept in a shoe box. 

I wish the laws allowed for reporting on people like this. It ought to be criminal to treat animals the way they are treating them.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Is there any sort of animal control there where you could report animal abuse? Thats terrible, and it would drive me crazy. Poor animals. They deserve so much better.


----------

